

Need iPhone Application. If you can work for $2 per hour. This is an urgent hiring. - watmough
http://www.odesk.com/jobs/Computer-Programer-for-iPhone-application_~~c10b23ed6ba4f536

======
deepblue
pay the assistant $15/h to set up appointments/get coffee/make you look lie a
hot-shot, pay the software engineer knowledgeable of the latest mobile
platform $2/h things like that are so insulting

~~~
jcl
You're talking about the other assignments at the bottom? That's $16
_total_... He didn't pay more than $3/hr for any of them.

------
satyajit
$2/hr? Is there such a thing called minimum wage anymore??

